# Rider accompanied by more than car capacity



## Neolyfter (Oct 30, 2016)

Run into this situation last night. Granted it was party time. Kid shows up with 4 others, all dressed up. My car capacity is 4. Lyft never trained us for this. But they managed to squeeze in. What are the guidelines here? 

The app should show how many in the party to expect.


----------



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)

You have been suckered by the Lyft kids. 4 pax maximum, period. You also made the first available SUV driver lose a ride by accepting 5 pax to your 4 seater. 

You should train yourself for the Lyft scammers.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

If they were all kids you shouldn't have taken them anywhere, no matter how many


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

Pax always do this. 

I drive Plus but there are always at least one group that wants me to take 7 or they fit in 7 without me knowing. Usually the guy in front distracts the driver and then 6 others get in. If and when I find out, I drop them off at their location and rate them 1*. Also I leave a comment on shifty passenger practice to Lyft.

I really hope these people get taken off the Lyft platform and banned for mistreating their drivers.


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

There also have been a few occasions where they request regular Lyft and have 5 pax. I can safely transport them, but they are effectively taking money away from a potential Plus driver out there also.


----------



## UberAnt39 (Jun 1, 2016)

Don't press Start till everyone is there. If it's more than 4, cancel - don't take them. You really don't want to drive uninsured which is what you're doing if you take more than 4. And if you take just some of them they will still 1* you, and likely add a Dangerous driver comment or whatever just to f you over. They're trying to screw you in the first place, you don't want them in your car.


----------



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)

macchiato said:


> Pax always do this.
> 
> I drive Plus but there are always at least one group that wants me to take 7 or they fit in 7 without me knowing. Usually the guy in front distracts the driver and then 6 others get in. If and when I find out, I drop them off at their location and rate them 1*. Also I leave a comment on shifty passenger practice to Lyft.
> 
> I really hope these people get taken off the Lyft platform and banned for mistreating their drivers.


Typical millennial tactic. Never start the trip until you see how many in the back seat.


----------



## Neolyfter (Oct 30, 2016)

Stan07 said:


> Typical millennial tactic. Never start the trip until you see how many in the back seat.


That's a good tip. I just started driving. Also is there a rule that a rider cannot sit in the front? on more than one occasion I have been asked by the rider if they can sit in the front.


----------



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)

Yes they can sit. Some people get car sick in the backseat or due to extra legroom they prefer the front.


----------



## CarrieCabbie (May 22, 2016)

I had 5 try to get in my car. I pressed start and was about to go when I looked in the rearview...4 in the back of my Sentra lol told them that it's against the law but the passengers were cool and cancelled the ride. I got a $5 cancellation fee for it though. That was nice. They ordered a new ride.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Neolyfter said:


> Run into this situation last night. Granted it was party time. Kid shows up with 4 others, all dressed up. My car capacity is 4. Lyft never trained us for this. But they managed to squeeze in. What are the guidelines here?
> 
> The app should show how many in the party to expect.


Your mentor should have covered this:
https://help.lyft.com/hc/en-us/articles/214218427-Ensuring-Passenger-Safety-as-a-Driver

Anyway, no matter what Lyft says or doesn't say, you're not allowed to break the law. You car has five seats belts, maximum five people - including the driver. Period. Ask for a 2nd car or LyftPlus.



Neolyfter said:


> That's a good tip. I just started driving. Also is there a rule that a rider cannot sit in the front? on more than one occasion I have been asked by the rider if they can sit in the front.


Again, if you have four seats in your car, which is a minimum requirement, you can expect up to four passengers. One will be up front. Half my single riders sit up front. Keep all your seats clean and free from personal items. Make your car your castle.


----------



## rickasmith98 (Sep 26, 2016)

JimS said:


> Your mentor should have covered this:
> https://help.lyft.com/hc/en-us/articles/214218427-Ensuring-Passenger-Safety-as-a-Driver
> 
> Anyway, no matter what Lyft says or doesn't say, you're not allowed to break the law. You car has five seats belts, maximum five people - including the driver. Period. Ask for a 2nd car or LyftPlus.
> ...


New to LYFT and their cancellation is handled differently than Uber. Is there a way for the driver to cancel when peeps try to take advantage of you with more than 4 passengers and get the no show/cancellation fee since you've invested the time to drive there and probably missed other trips? If so, how does the driver do that?


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

I ve had people try to overload me atleast a few dozen times last year. I ejected every single one of them and cancelled. I drive an suv that fits 8 with the driver comfortably. I never took more than 6 pax. For the rest of you that allowed this abuse, shame on you


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

EVERY night someone tries to stick 5 people in my car. Not good to let it happen as if you get pulled over, depending on your local laws, you might get cited with something that will revoke your TNC driver permit.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

rickasmith98 said:


> New to LYFT and their cancellation is handled differently than Uber. Is there a way for the driver to cancel when peeps try to take advantage of you with more than 4 passengers and get the no show/cancellation fee since you've invested the time to drive there and probably missed other trips? If so, how does the driver do that?


You should be able to cancel the ride until you start the trip. Little dots or arrow on top right of screen. If you start the trip, then you have to end ride and be rated. Lyft says that if you tell them that, they won't count their rating of you against you.


----------



## rickasmith98 (Sep 26, 2016)

JimS said:


> You should be able to cancel the ride until you start the trip. Little dots or arrow on top right of screen. If you start the trip, then you have to end ride and be rated. Lyft says that if you tell them that, they won't count their rating of you against you.


Yes, I tried to cancel but it gave me the message of death saying the cancellation would impact my acceptance rate. But you're saying if I contact them after the fact, they will not include that in my acceptance rate %. Will I also get the $5?


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

Next time tell them you can only take some of them and the ones left behind will have to order another Uber x. If they dont like that, drive away and complete the ride after five minutes. Let uber/lyft know what happened and that way you'll still get the minimum fare.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

rickasmith98 said:


> Yes, I tried to cancel but it gave me the message of death saying the cancellation would impact my acceptance rate. But you're saying if I contact them after the fact, they will not include that in my acceptance rate %. Will I also get the $5?


That is correct. Besides, since the lawsuit, the acceptance rate thing is pointless unless you're going after PDB.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Welcome to Let-Down-Lyft -- where crappy passengers are a plenty. Wait until you get a few grocery store calls that net you 80 cents.










macchiato said:


> Pax always do this.
> 
> I drive Plus but there are always at least one group that wants me to take 7 or they fit in 7 without me knowing. Usually the guy in front distracts the driver and then 6 others get in. If and when I find out, I drop them off at their location and rate them 1*. Also I leave a comment on shifty passenger practice to Lyft.
> 
> I really hope these people get taken off the Lyft platform and banned for mistreating their drivers.





Neolyfter said:


> Run into this situation last night. Granted it was party time. Kid shows up with 4 others, all dressed up. My car capacity is 4. Lyft never trained us for this. But they managed to squeeze in. What are the guidelines here?
> 
> The app should show how many in the party to expect.


----------



## UberAnt39 (Jun 1, 2016)

JimS said:


> Your mentor should have covered this:
> https://help.lyft.com/hc/en-us/articles/214218427-Ensuring-Passenger-Safety-as-a-Driver
> 
> Anyway, no matter what Lyft says or doesn't say, you're not allowed to break the law. You car has five seats belts, maximum five people - including the driver. Period. Ask for a 2nd car or LyftPlus.
> ...


They count seat belts, not seats.


----------



## MrMikeNC (Feb 16, 2017)

I guess my mentor was shady: he didn't cover any of this. He just made sure my insurance was good and walked me through how to use the app.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

macchiato said:


> There also have been a few occasions where they request regular Lyft and have 5 pax. I can safely transport them, but they are effectively taking money away from a potential Plus driver out there also.


This.. lyft needs to follow uber ,if you take an UberX with 5pax and you're an xl vehicle you can change it to an xl fare


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

UberAnt39 said:


> They count seat belts, not seats.


Give me a break. How many production seats don't come with seatbelts? NONE, you pedantic ass.


----------

